# Another tattoo thread... with pic!



## junglecarpet (Aug 21, 2007)

Well guys, I have been wanting a tattoo for a while now and I finally got it done last Friday...

Its on the back of my neck and it means Razor, which is the name of my atherton 

Hope you like it!

Mel


----------



## ~CAUTION~I Bite!44 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice tat Mel


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2007)

nice tat mel!. i got my new tattoo started last wed... so far its just the outline, hangin to get it finished. got another 6 hours or so left on it.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 22, 2007)

nice tatt!
ill post some pics of mine when i get some batteries


----------



## gozz (Aug 22, 2007)

go the tatts


----------



## Niomi (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice branding jungle carpet ill have to post some of mine when i figure out how


----------



## Forensick (Aug 22, 2007)

er.....

that doesn't mean razor


----------



## kelly (Aug 22, 2007)

Uhh haha! 
What does it mean Forensick?


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

here is a couple of mine


----------



## LJ77 (Aug 22, 2007)

Forensick said:


> er.....
> 
> that doesn't mean razor



Looks the same as the traditional chinese translation form freetranslation.com :shock:


----------



## minusone (Aug 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> Uhh haha!
> What does it mean Forensick?


 
sweet & sour pork


----------



## Niomi (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats the problem with chinese symbols, unless you have someone who is chinese to go with you, you cant be 100% they arent writing something else on you...it would be kinda funny tho


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 22, 2007)

Cute tat , junglecarpet


----------



## skunk (Aug 22, 2007)

lol.. hope it does mean razor otherwise .... "errr" 

damn i should really brush up oon my chinese..iv forgotten how to read !!!!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 22, 2007)

who's doing your work Reaper??

That looks pretty old on your leg Donkey.... thought about getting it revamped????


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 22, 2007)

skunk said:


> ....damn i should really brush up oon my chinese..iv forgotten how to read !!!!


 
it may not be chinese!! there are so many different styles of canji


----------



## minusone (Aug 22, 2007)

i really need to get some pics of my tattoos


----------



## horsenz (Aug 22, 2007)

Mel yours kinda looks like mine...
mine means i am a wild child....sometimes i tell people it 
means lemon chicken for a laugh... lol


----------



## natrix (Aug 22, 2007)

Hope you're all gonna like 'em in the years to come.
I got a few years ago in my teens , & although I don't think it's healthy to have too many 'regrets', If I had the time over again I wouldn't get any.
Having said that , they are better done these days than when I got mine.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 22, 2007)

I think asian writing looks kinda funny on white folk. Funny like Aussie's getting american indians and wolves tattooed all over them. 

It is a good looking tat though.


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 22, 2007)

da_donkey I like your tatts


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> who's doing your work Reaper??
> 
> 
> a mate of mine who works out of toombstone at cambletown. it will be a black and grey tat with plenty of detail. ie ghostings in the yin yang and so on.... cant wait. its itchy as hell atm though driving me crazy.:x


----------



## minusone (Aug 22, 2007)

2 of mine.


----------



## bitey (Aug 22, 2007)

nice tats i especilly like the dragon vs tiger that will be sweet when its fiished


----------



## minusone (Aug 22, 2007)

i have a really nice snake tattoo across my shoulders. wish i had a pic of it though
=(


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice tats everyone, I've got 2. Only have a pic of the one attacheed though.
Sometime this year I'm getting a tat of a diamond python on my thigh. Still looking for a design though. Any one got any ideas?


----------



## Niomi (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Minus one i got tattoos on my back, how hard is it to get a photo by yourself hey lol? Im gonna have to get someone to take the pic for me and then ill just look like an idiot...


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd put up the pic I have of mine but I'm a little nakey in it... You can't see anything, just not sure if it would offend the mods:?

Awesome tats guysMinusone I like the one's on your hands, it's clever.


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 23, 2007)

arrrr what is that in your avatar pic junglecarpet :shock:


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here we go.. Something G-rated..

Nothing too flash, just a simple symbol of what used to be one of my favourite bands


----------



## PhilK (Aug 23, 2007)

minusone said:


> 2 of mine.


Like the bucking horse. Looks like the back of my Wrangler tshirt


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 23, 2007)

i wonder if chinese people get english letters tattooed on them LOL


----------



## junglecarpet (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a friend who has an asian friend who confirmed that it means Razor
So no worries there!


And I trust him, cause if he can tell a stripper on his bucks night when he is absolutely trashed that her tattoos dont mean what she thought they did, then I trust his judgement

Thanks for the good comments though guys 

Oh and in my avatar its a pic of Razor biting my hand


----------



## Forensick (Aug 24, 2007)

cool


i had no idea what it means...
it just always freaks people out when you say that to people who don't have someone who is actually fluent there to confirm...

afterall... one misstroke and who knows what it could say....

imagine if a chinese guy wanted "luck" tattooed on him... and the tattoo guy who didn't speak engligh put a curve on the top of the "l", and accidently made a small line appear between the l and the top of the u....

if may look like an "f" and no one would know!


----------



## Whisper2 (Aug 24, 2007)

agree with PhilK, love the bucking bronc minusone


----------



## minusone (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks
dunno if i'm going to get it filled in, or shaded around the outside

my list of tattoos includes:
full sleeves on both arms.
back of my neck
inside my bottom lip
shoulders
upper chest & collar
sides of hands
left and right ribs
sides of both legs
back of both legs (calves only)


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 24, 2007)

minusone said:


> thanks
> dunno if i'm going to get it filled in, or shaded around the outside
> 
> my list of tattoos includes:
> ...


 
LOl get it filled in ya big chicken


----------



## minusone (Aug 24, 2007)

but but but but it huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurts



lol


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 24, 2007)

minusone said:


> but but but but it huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurts
> 
> 
> 
> lol


 

:shock:


LOL


----------



## Kah. (Oct 12, 2007)

Instead of getting a few, I decided to settle for one big one> 






Something I'll never regret


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Oct 13, 2007)

This is my back, I also have both arms and hips done as well


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 13, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> I'd put up the pic I have of mine but I'm a little nakey in it... You can't see anything, just not sure if it would offend the mods:?
> 
> Awesome tats guysMinusone I like the one's on your hands, it's clever.



Someone actually tattooed you and you're 17??? :shock: Unprofessional much?


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 13, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Someone actually tattooed you and you're 17??? :shock: Unprofessional much?


 
opinionated much? 

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 13, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> opinionated much?
> 
> </IMG></IMG>




Well considering it_ is_ ILLEGAL I think you'd find that it is unprofessional.


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## LJ77 (Oct 13, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Well considering it_ is_ ILLEGAL I think you'd find that it is unprofessional.


 
Its not illegal if you have a parent with you .


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 13, 2007)

its unprofessional yes but who hasnt had peircings done underage in similar circumstances? 
isnt that illegal when your without a guardian? yet they still do it. 
just how it is. : )


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> i like this one better Australis



I draw the line at making fun of retards, actually i dont think its funny at all really.


----------



## bitey (Oct 13, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> i like this one better Australis


lol :lol: i think its making more fun of the people arguing than the handicaped


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 13, 2007)

just a quick pic of my tat its of a new morph


----------



## bitey (Oct 13, 2007)

*lol*

nice tat jordan:shock:
expensive ?


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)

bitey said:


> lol :lol: i think its making more fun of the people arguing than the handicaped


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 13, 2007)

bitey said:


> nice tat jordan:shock:
> expensive ?


yeh cost me about $450,a artist named chinny chin chin did it, his from syd,good guy,really got my moneys worth


----------



## bitey (Oct 13, 2007)

Australis said:


>


 
Always a pleasure doing business with you australias:lol:

</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)

bitey said:


> Always a pleasure doing business with you australias:lol:
> 
> </IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## bitey (Oct 13, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> yeh cost me about $450,a artist named chinny chin chin did it, his from syd,good guy,really got my moneys worth


omg, hes the same chap who charged me $500 for my captain feathersword tat 
top artist that chinny


----------



## bitey (Oct 13, 2007)

Australis said:


>


:shock: Harsh, sorry but i dont have thousands of funny pics with endles catch phrases


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)

bitey said:


> :shock: Harsh, sorry but i dont have thousands of funny pics with endles catch phrases



i thought everyone did.


----------



## bitey (Oct 13, 2007)

Australis said:


> Of i thought everyone did.


aaahahah easy to see why its a pleasure :lol:


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)

bitey said:


> aaahahah easy to see why its a pleasure :lol:


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 13, 2007)

lol austy that last one is my fav


----------



## bitey (Oct 13, 2007)

seeing australis post earlier pics 10 / 10
his last effort 1 / 10
waiting to see the next pic he brings.......priceless


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 13, 2007)

eladidare said:


> nice tatt!
> ill post some pics of mine when i get some batteries


 
Wow....a battery powered tatoo.....should be interesting !


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)

bitey said:


> seeing australis post earlier pics 10 / 10
> his last effort 1 / 10
> waiting to see the next pic he brings.......priceless


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Wow....a battery powered tatoo.....should be interesting !


----------

